# NEW RED Cub Cadet



## amicks

You gotta LOOK


----------



## tisenberg

COOOOOOLLLL


----------



## jodyand

*Is it*

Cool Is this 6 wheel drive 
Jody:usa:


----------



## amicks

It's four wheel drive made for Fire and Rescue. New Flat (proof) front tires by Goodyear, bed lift, heavy duty alternator for extra power when out and away. Every rural fire dept needs at least one. They have 20hp Honda engines and they'll fly. A blast to drive. On the back there was a American flag all the way across(decal).


----------



## Argee

The hood design kinda looks like a firetruck.....definitely cool!


----------



## amicks

More pictures


----------



## amicks

Another


----------



## amicks

I've rode it so long I almost fell asleep. Boy that why I missed the rest of the show!!


----------



## amicks

The beautiful flag across the rear tailgate.


----------



## amicks

Last one.


----------



## jodyand

*Is*

The yellow one the same or is there different beteew the two:fineprint 
Jody:usa:


----------



## amicks

Jody, The yellow one is our standard model but the red is our fire and rescue version which has several extra features as std equipment.


----------



## jodyand

*Thanks*

I didn't know if they were the same over here we have red and yellow fire trucks so i didn't know if they made the yellow ones to be like the red ones.
Jody


----------



## amicks

Here's a picture of one in our inventory that we installed racks on. Racks for trimmers,backpack sprayers,fuel can,hedgetrimmer, and a backpack blower.


----------

